# Question about bad transfers



## kipandcandy (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello,
This is my first time posting in the transfer section of the forum, we usually do DTG so most of my questions are about how to fix my machine.... Anyway we got a large order and decided that this was the time to go Transfer. We got them yesterday and did a test print, colors weren't exactly what I wanted but I figure that to be my fault for inexperience and not theirs. The problem is I did several 20+ applications and it was all fine then one of them had a big yellow streak in the middle of an orange design, of course it was on a very nice hoodie. I stopped and looked at several more transfers holding them up to the light and found a few more with similar problems. Ok as long as I didn't waste any more garments no big deal. This still seemed like the easy life compared to my DTG. So I do another 10 tranfers or so then I get a big blotch of orange that is several shades darker than the design, AGAIN on a nice hoodie. These problems are very hard to spot before application even holding the transfer up to the light, knowing what I was looking for I looked at every transfer before i put it on and found a few more that I am suspect of so I didn't try them. Then I got one that was not right but was close enough that I didn't catch it and ruined another hoodie. So total I have ruined 3 hoodies and 1 shirt and have about 7 unusable large transfers that I can't use and I have only gone throught about half of my order. Problem is I need to finish this job ASAP and can't just stop until Monday to see what the Transfer manufacturer wants to do about it. I need to keep pressing on. My question is do most transfer companys remburse you for ruined garments or just replace bad transfers? I'm not saying that I want a pile of junk in the floor and they pay for it but I am scared to keep ruining hoodies but I need to keep working. Just asking about others experiences with things like this. I don't want to mention the company name here since I haven't gotten to talk to them yet about the problem and always want to give people the benefit of the doubt.
Thanks for your time,
Kip


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Since you now know there are problems with the transfers, your safest move is to stop before you ruin any more garments. Even if they do reimburse for defects, I'm sure that reimbursement policy ends once you realize you have flaws.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I find it highly unlikely you will get the company to pay for ruined garments but it's worth asking.


----------

